# Kingsford Professional Ranchers Steer



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey everyone! Fairly new on here but have been lurking around reading a lot for quite some time. So today I ran into a HD to purchase some material and discovered they phasing out the Kingsford Professional series of smokers some of them carry. I'd been eyeballing the Rancher XL and the Ranchers Steer for well over a year. They had two Rancher XL's and two Steers left in stock. The XL was $330 and the Steer $325. However I was told it was supposed to be $330 as well. So I decided I'd be kicking myself down the road if I didn't buy this Steer. After eyeballing others like the Ok Joe, and the Old Country stuff I was much more impressed with the build quality of the Kingsford. It's much heavier steel than those and was very "straight". By that I mean every time I went by an Academy I'd check out the OC and would find doors with gaps and other issues that I just didn't think should be on a $400+ cooker.  (I realize it's not a Lang or other high end but still worse than I would think) Looking at the Kingsford's I didn't see that. So nonetheless I bought it. I've not seen much written about these. So I'm hoping some more seasoned owners can chime in about their experiences. I did read where one fellow said it definitely needed tuning plates or baffle. And that he would suggest lowering the smoke intake to grate level. Both of which I will likely do.  So if you have one ease chime in!  I'd love to get some tips!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh yeah, one more thing. I neglected to say I was able to get it for just less than $300 with my military discount!  HOW AWESOME IS THAT!!!!   WOOT WOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2020)

I had never seen or heard of a Kingsford offset before. Looks like you got a nice well built unit at a decent price, do a cook and post up some pics! RAY


----------



## negolien (Feb 7, 2020)

Gonna take a lotta canola to season that beastie lol


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 9, 2020)

Anybody else have one of these smokers?


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 29, 2020)

Second cook two butts and in about 5 hours I'll toss on a Poor's man's brisket (Chuck roast). Holds temp pretty good. Ribs turned out great on the first cook. Temp gauges are way too high in the chamber but I have a Chugod for actual meat level temps anyway so it's no big deal.


----------



## foulmoney (Oct 14, 2020)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Hey everyone! Fairly new on here but have been lurking around reading a lot for quite some time. So today I ran into a HD to purchase some material and discovered they phasing out the Kingsford Professional series of smokers some of them carry. I'd been eyeballing the Rancher XL and the Ranchers Steer for well over a year. They had two Rancher XL's and two Steers left in stock. The XL was $330 and the Steer $325. However I was told it was supposed to be $330 as well. So I decided I'd be kicking myself down the road if I didn't buy this Steer. After eyeballing others like the Ok Joe, and the Old Country stuff I was much more impressed with the build quality of the Kingsford. It's much heavier steel than those and was very "straight". By that I mean every time I went by an Academy I'd check out the OC and would find doors with gaps and other issues that I just didn't think should be on a $400+ cooker.  (I realize it's not a Lang or other high end but still worse than I would think) Looking at the Kingsford's I didn't see that. So nonetheless I bought it. I've not seen much written about these. So I'm hoping some more seasoned owners can chime in about their experiences. I did read where one fellow said it definitely needed tuning plates or baffle. And that he would suggest lowering the smoke intake to grate level. Both of which I will likely do.  So if you have one ease chime in!  I'd love to get some tips!


I watched it this time last fall until December.  I had to drive 30 mins to a store to keep looking for price cut.  Went from 800 to 600 to 400. Once it got to 400. I got it.  They didn't even know they had them because the XL were the only ones displayed. They had to locate it up in a bay for me.  I like it but I need to get baffle plates as mine runs hot all the time and I have a 90 degree temp difference side to side.  Glad to find someone else with one of these.  I did just pick up the Pit Boss 700fb on sale at BJs for $299. Couldn't say no.  It's nice with the pellets and my wifi temp probes. Makes easy work. But the Kingsford is still a fun time!


----------

